# Your Favorite Classical Music Stage Plays



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

The only one I remember seeing right now is Joyful Noise, the story of Handel's creation of the Messiah.


----------



## Mahlerite555 (Aug 27, 2016)

I doubt most people here watch any of that crap.


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

Ronald Harwood has written several, including _Taking sides_ (about Furtwängler and the de-Nazification process, later made into a film) and _Collaboration_ (about Richard Strauss's relationship with Stefan Zweig).


----------

